# getty repeating too quickly



## jaymax (Sep 3, 2009)

O/S Sys. V 6.0

I have just completed a restore of my system disk from a dump. Now the system on booting shows the following error condition, repeatedly, to stdout =>

```
Starting default moused:/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: Shared object "libutil.so.7" not found, required by "moused"
```

Then follows several lines of  


```
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: Shared object "libc.so.7" not found, required by "vidcontrol"
```
 

```
Starting inetd.
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: Shared object "libutil.so.7" not found, required by "inetd" 

/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: Shared object "libc.so.7" not found, required by "id"

Starting background file checks in 60 seconds.

/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: Shared object "libc.so.7" not found, required by "logger"

Thu Sep 3 11:24:41 PDT 2009
```

Then follows an endless stream of

```
Sep 3 11:24:41 init: getty repeating too quickly on port /dev/ttyv3, sleeping 30 secs
```

The ttyv? number changes continuously with the ttyv#'s in the /dev/file

I have already run fsck and all systems CLEAN
From fixit the files seem to be present

any recommended solution?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 3, 2009)

*libexex* ?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 3, 2009)

These libs are in /lib/, which should be in the lib path. Can you get to a command line at all and run [cmd=]/etc/rc.d/ldconfig restart[/cmd]?


----------



## jaymax (Sep 3, 2009)

Ooooops! libexec
The hazards of cutting and pasting - thanks for the alert


----------



## jaymax (Sep 3, 2009)

Tried at the prompt loader stage, see the file but can't execute.

Invoking Fixit , mount /dev/ad0s1a at /mnt ; can execute etc/rc.d/ldconfig fine but then stalls with a

.: Can't open /etc/rc.subr: no such file or directory
/etc/rc.subr does not exist on the Fixit disk but etc/rc.subr does at the /mnt partition mounted level

???


----------



## danger@ (Sep 3, 2009)

I'd say your dump wasn't complete or something like that. I recommend you to get a 6.0 installation CD and reinstall (binary upgrade) your system.


----------



## jaymax (Sep 3, 2009)

Thought of that, in the process of upgrading to 7.4 or even 8.x which caused the problem. Trying to avoid that as I run my webserver, email server etc on this box, a whole lot of things to reinstall and configure, not all from the ports either


----------



## Mel_Flynn (Sep 4, 2009)

I think you ran make delete-old-libs before installworld?


----------

